# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ilim >  Kuantum teorisi: Sonuç

## anau

Kuantum teorisi, çıplak gözle görülemeyen atom seviyesindeki dünyayı açıklamaktadır ve 20. yüzyılda ortaya konduğundan beri hem bilim hem felsefe hem de teoloji alanlarında pek çok tartışmaya sebep olmuştur. Bilim alanında determinizm, yalnızca bu teoriyle sorgulanmış, bu teoriye dayanılarak ğontolojik indeterminizmğin varlığı savunulmuştur. ğUzaktan etkilemeğ gibi birçok bilim insanınca ğhurafeğ olarak nitelendirilecek bir olgu, sadece bu teoriye dayanılarak öngörülmüş, üstelik Aspect deneyleriyle doğrulanmıştır. Bu teoriyle atom seviyesinde, daha önceden bilimsel metodolojinin zorunlu bir unsuru olarak kabul edilen, ğgözlem sürecinde gözlenene etki etmemeninğ mümkün olmadığı anlaşılmıştır. Yine bu teoriyle fizik biliminde bile indirgeme ciliğin olanaksız olduğu; bütünü, parçalarını analiz etmek suretiyle anlayamayacağımız ortaya çıkmıştır.
Kuantum teorisine dayanılarak savunulan bu sarsıcı görüşler, ontoloji ve epistemoloji açısından ciddi anlayış değişikliklerini gerekli kılmaktadır. Fakat, bilim insanlarının da farklı felsefi görüşleri olduğu, bilimsel teorilere hermenötik yaklaşımları, bu farklı felsefi görüşlerin şekillendirdiği unutulmamalıdır. Nitekim, bilimsel teorilerimizin ve mevcut kavramlarımızın ontolojik gerçekliği açıkladığını savunan ğklasik realistğ bir bilim anlayışını felsefi görüş olarak benimseyen ve ğdeterminizmğin mutlaka evrenin gerçek yapısı olması gerektiğine dair metafizik inançları bulunan -Einstein gibi- bilim insanları; kuantum teorisinin eksik bir teori olduğunu, bu yüzden bu teorinin ğindeterministğ bir şekilde yorumlandığını savunmuşlardır. Kısacası, kuantum teorisine dayanılarak savunulan bahsettiğimiz iddiaların üzerinde bütün bilim insanlarının konsensüsü olmadığı hatırlanmalıdır, ama ğKopenhag yorumuğ adı altında savunulan bu iddiaların doğruluğunun, çoğunluğun kanaati olduğu da bilinmelidir. İndirgemeciliğin imkansızlığığ ve ğgözlem sürecinde gözlenenin etkilendiğiğ ile ilgili görüşlerin, kabul edilmesi gerektiğini söyleyebiliriz. Ayrıca ne kadar inanılmaz gözükse de 1980′li yıllardaki Aspect deneylerinden sonra ğuzaktan etkilemeğnin bu evrenin bir fenomeni olduğu anlaşılmıştır. Fakat, Popperğa benzer şekilde biz de ğdeterminizmğ ile ilgili görüşler gibi ğindeterminizmğ ile ilgili görüşlerin de ğmetafizik iddialarğ olduğunu düşünüyoruz. Popper, her ikisini de metafizik gördüğü bu görüşlerden ğindeterminizmği benimsemiştir; fakat biz, bu görüşlerden birini benimsemek için bir sebep görmüyoruz, bu yüzden bu iki alternatife karşı da ğagnostikğ bir tavır benimsiyoruz.
ğKuantum indeterminizmiğ bilim insanları arasında ihtilaflı bir konu olmuştur, üstelik kuantum teorisiyle ilgili felsefi ve teolojik tartışmalar en çok ğontolojik indeterminizmğ iddiasıyla ilgilidir. Kısacası, bilimsel açıdan ğkaygan zeminğde felsefi ve teolojik tartışmalar yapılmaktadır; fakat mevcut durumda başka bir çaremiz de bulunmamaktadır. Bu yüzden ğmümkünğü göstermeye çalıştığımız yerlerde ğolanğ ile ilgili iddialarda bulunmadığımıza birçok defa dikkat çektik. ğKuantum indeterminizmiğ ihtilaflı olsa da, kuantum teorisinin ğklasik realizmğin doğru olmadığını gösterdiğini rahatlıkla söyleyebiliriz. Diğer yandan bilimsel teorileri, zihinlerimizin evrene yüklediği ve ontolojik gerçeklikle ilişkisi önemli olmayan icatlar olarak gören ğaraçsalcı yaklaşımğın da benimsenmemesi gerektiği kanaatindeyiz. Polkinghorne, Barbour ve Peacocke gibi düşünürlerin de savunduğu şekilde, safça bir realizmden ve gerçeklikle bilimsel teoriler arasında hiçbir ilişki kurmayan araçsalcılıktan farklı bir yol olan ğkritikçi realizmği benimsemenin, en tutarlı yol olduğunu düşünüyoruz. Bu yaklaşımımıza göre bilimin içinde insan unsuru bulunmaktadır ve insanların toplumsal şartlanmalar, önyargılar, apriori kabuller, kavramsal ve kapasite yetersizlikleri gibi sınırlılıkları vardır. Bunlar, bilimsel teorilere karşı ğkritikçiğ unsurun sebebidir; bilimlerin (özellikle kuantum teorisinin) teknoloji üretimi ve öngörüde bulunmayla ilgili başarıları ise doğanın gerçekliğine kısmen de olsa ulaştığımızı (ğrealizmğin hedefine kısmen yaklaştığımızı) gösterir ki, böylece ğkritikçi realistğ yaklaşım karşımıza çıkar.
Teolojiyle ilgilenen pek çok kişi, geçmişteki kötü tecrübelerin de etkisiyle, bilim ile din arasında ilişki kurulmasına soğuk yaklaşmaktadırlar. Bizce, geçmişteki kötü tecrübeler, ilişki kurmamaya değil, fakat sofistike ve temkinli yaklaşımların geliştirilmesine sebep olmalıdır. Bilim alanında olduğu gibi din alanında da ğkritikçi realizmğin benimsenmesinin, bilim-din ilişkisiyle ilgili sağlıklı bir yol olacağı kanaatindeyiz. Din, Tanrısal vahyin bir ürünü olsa da, Tanrısal vahiyden sonuçlar çıkaran teolojiler, insanların ürünüdür. Böylece bilimlerde olduğu gibi teolojilerde de insanların toplumsal şartlanmalar, önyargılar, apriori kabuller, kavramsal ve kapasite yetersizlikleri gibi sınırlılıklarıyla karşılaşırız. Kısacası, bilim alanında ğklasik realizmğden vazgeçilmesi gerektiği gibi, din alanında da Katolik Kilisesi gibi kuruluşların yorumlarının Tanrısal vahiyle özdeş olduğunu savunan ğhermenötik realizmlerğden vazgeçilmesi gerekir. Buradan varacağımız sonuç ise bilim ile din çatışırsa; hatayı her iki alanın ğyalnızcağ birinde aramaktansa, ğher iki alanda dağ hata yapılmış olabileceğini düşünerek, her iki alanı da irdelemenin gerektiğidir. Bu anlayışta, dinsel alandaki hataların sebebi ğinsanların sınırlıklarığna bağlandığı için, bu yaklaşım, teist dinlerin mutlaklık anlayışıyla çelişmez. Bu yaklaşımla şöyle denmiş olmaktadır: ğTanrığnın yarattığı doğa ve Tanrığnın gönderdiği din çelişmez, fakat insanların, doğayı anlama çabası olan bilimde de, dini anlama çabası olan teolojilerde de hatalar olabilir; bilim-din arasında olduğu iddia edilen çelişkilerin kaynağı da bunlardır.ğ Tanrığnın, kuantum belirsizliklerini (boşluklarını) belirleyerek etkide bulunduğunu savunan görüşler, ğboşlukların Tanrısığ argümanıyla karıştırılmamalıdır. ğBoşlukların Tanrısığ olarak isimlendirilen argümanlarda, önce bilgilerimizdeki boşluklar gösterilir, sonra ise bunlar Tanrısal etkinlikle doldurulur. ğKuantum indeterminizmiğnde ise boşlukların ontolojik olduğu savunulur; bunlar, bilgisizliğimizle ilişkilendirilmez. ğKuantum indeterminizmiğni Tanrısal etkinlikle ilişkilendiren düşünürlerin hepsi aynı yaklaşımı benimsememişlerdir. Bazıları Pollard gibi Tanrığnın tüm kuantum belirsizliklerini belirlediğini, bazıları Tracy gibi Tanrığnın sadece bazı belirsizlikleri belirlediğini, bazıları ise Peacocke gibi Tanrığnın belirsizliklere müdahale etmediğini savunmuşlardır. ğKuantum indeterminizmiğni Tanrısal etkinlik açısından önemli gören yaklaşımlardan Murphyğninkini başarılı bulduğumuzu söyleyebiliriz. Murphy, Tanrığnın, tüm kuantum belirsizliklerini belirlediğini Pollard gibi söyleyerek, etkinliği bütün evrene yaygın aktif bir Tanrı anlayışını savunmaktadır. Bu yaklaşımda belirsizlik kalmamakta ve ğyeter sebepğ ilkesi gözetilmektedir ki bu da, bu anlayışı felsefi açıdan daha cazip kılmaktadır. Murphy, Tanrığnın, kuantum belirsizliklerini belirlerken, insanların özgür iradelerini olduğu gibi elektron ve diğer parçacıkların kendilerine mahsus özelliklerini de ihlal etmediğini savunur. Murphyğnin okkasyonalizm ile panteizmden uzak durmaya ve özgür iradenin varlığına yer açmaya çalışması, yaklaşımının olumlu yönlerini oluşturmaktadır.
Doğa yasaları ihlal edilmeden Tanrısal etkinliğin gerçekleştiğini savunan John Polkinghorne, kaos teorisine odaklanmayı, kuantum teorisinden daha iyi bir seçenek olarak görmüştür. Onun yaklaşımına göre kaos teorisinin determinist yapısı, doğanın aslında indeterminist olan yapısına bir yakınlaşmadır ve Tanrı, doğadaki indeterminist boşluklardaki esnekliklerden faydalanarak müdahalede bulunmaktadır. Biz de Murphy, Tracy ve Russell gibi, zahiren determinist olan kaos teorisine dayanarak evrende indeterminist bir yapı olduğunun savunulmasındansa, zahiren indeterminist olan kuantum teorisine dayanarak indeterminizmi savunmanın daha iyi bir alternatif olduğunu düşünüyoruz.
Kaos teorisinin kuantum teorisiyle beraber ele alınması ise ihlalci olmayan bir mucize anlayışının savunulabilmesi için önemlidir. Kaos teorisinde ğbaşlangıç koşullarına hassas bağımlılıkğ önemli bir unsurdur ve bununla, çok ufak bir değişikliğin çok büyük sonuçları olabileceği gösterilir. Başlangıç koşullarındaki tetikleyici değişikliğin, kuantum belirsizliklerinin Tanrı tarafından belirlenmesiyle gerçekleştirildiği savunularak; ğmucizeğ olarak nitelenen birçok olayın, doğa yasaları ihlal edilmeden gerçekleştirilebileceği modeller savunulabilir. Aslında, bilim alanında kuantum teorisiyle kaos teorisinin nasıl birleştirilebileceği konusunda çok tartışma yapılmış ve bu konu bir sonuca bağlanmamıştır. Fakat atom seviyesindeki dünyayla, çıplak gözle görülen dünya bir yerde birleştiğine ve tüm evren atom seviyesindeki parçacıkların birleşmesiyle oluştuğuna göre, kuantum teorisiyle kaos teorisinin birleşmesi gerektiğine dair öngörü sağduyuya uygun bir beklentidir. Böylece kaos teorisinin determinizmdeki ğepistemolojik belirsizlikğ, kuantum teorisi sayesinde ğontolojik belirsizliğeğ dönüşür ve Tanrığnın, doğadaki bu esneklikten (objektif olasılıklardan) faydalanarak, büyük değişiklikleri mucizeleri hiçbir doğa yasasını ihlal etmeden oluşturduğu modeller savunulabilir.
Newtonğdan sonra determinist anlayış yaygınlık kazanmış, evrenin kapalı bir sistem olarak gözüktüğü bu anlayışta, Tanrığnın, mucize oluşturacaksa doğa yasalarını ihlal etmesi gerektiği söylenmiştir. Bu dönemden sonra, ğmucizelerğ konusunda yapılan felsefi ve teolojik tartışmalarda, üzerinde en çok durulan husus bu olmuştur. Natüralizm ve bilimcilik adına ğDin bilimle çatışır, çünkü mucizeyi savunurğ denilmesinin yanında, teoloji adına ğTanrı bir eliyle koyduğu yasaları diğeriyle bozmazğ denilerek, ihlalci mucizelere karşı birçok eleştiri yapılmıştır. ğKuantum indeterminizmiğ evrenin kapalı bir sistem olmadığını göstererek, özellikle son birkaç yüzyılda, determinizm adına mucizelere getirilen pek çok felsefi ve teolojik eleştirinin haksızlığını göstermektedir. Felsefe ve teoloji alanında birçok kişi tarafından yapılmış olan bu hatayı tespit etmek, din felsefesi açısından önemlidir. Natüralistlerin ve bilimcilerin, bilimi doğa yasalarıyla eşitlemenin ve bilimin son sözünü Newtonğla söylediğini zannetmenin; teologların, Newtoncu yasalarla Tanrığnın yasalarını (Sünnetullahğı) eşitlemenin; Spinoza gibi panteistlerin ise mekanik yasalarla Tanrığnın Doğasığnı eşitlemenin hatasına düştükleri anlaşılmaktadır.
Kuantum teorisinin, ihlalci olmayan mucize anlayışı için modellere imkan tanıdığını savunurken, mucizelerin böyle gerçekleştiğine dair bir iddiaya sahip olmadığımızı; amacımızın, bilimcilik ve teoloji adına yapılan hatalara dikkat çekmek olduğunu özellikle vurguladık. üncelikle din adına ihlalci olmayan bir mucize anlayışının savunulmasını zaruri görmüyoruz. Nitekim Newton, Boyle ve Mersenne gibi ünlü düşünürler, Tanrığnın, doğa yasalarını ihlal etmesinde hiçbir sorun görmemişlerdir. Hatta Boyle ve Mersenne, mucizelerle ilgili yaklaşımlarında, bunu daha makbul bile kabul etmişlerdir. Diğer yandan, mucizelerin ğdoğa yasalarının ihlaliğ olarak tarifi, sadece doğa yasalarına felsefi yaklaşımlar ğzorunlulukçuğ ise karşımıza çıkmaktadır. ğDüzenci yakla-şımğda olguların yasalara göre önceliği esas alındığı, ğaraçsalcı yaklaşımğda bilimsel yasalar ile doğa yasalarının arasında bir irtibat kurulmadığı için; bu anlayışlarda, doğa yasalarının ontolojik statüsü düşüktür ve ğyasa ihlaliğ diye bir kavramın önemi kalmamaktadır. Doğa yasalarına ğzorunlulukçu yaklaşımğ kabul edilince ise karşımıza modern bilimin en temel iki teorisinden biri olan kuantum teorisindeki ğontolojik ola-sılıkçığ yapı çıkar ki bu yapıda, ihlalsiz mucizeleri savunmanın mümkün olduğunu gördük. Sonuçta, ğdoğa yasalarını ontolojik determinist yapıda gören zorunlulukçu yaklaşımğ dışındaki bilim felsefesindeki farklı yaklaşımlar açısından ğmucizelerğ konusunda, doğa yasalarının ihlal edilmesi diye bir sorun yoktur.
Tanrığnın doğa yasalarını ihlal edip etmeyeceği tartışmasındaki tavrımızı ğteolojik agnostisizmğ olarak niteliyoruz. Bunun sebeplerini şöyle özetleyebiliriz: Birincisi, zorunlulukçu yaklaşımın düzenci yaklaşımdan daha iyi bir alternatif olduğunu düşünmüyoruz. İkincisi, ğkuantum indeterminizmiğ ortaya konduktan sonra, ğdeterminist-zorunlulukçu yaklaşımğın modern bilimin görüşü olduğunun söylenmesi mümkün değildir. üçüncüsü, determinist-zorunlulukçu yaklaşımla beraber ihlalci olmayan mucizelerin savunulmasında, teizm açısından bir alternatif daha vardır; Tanrığnın ğbaştan müdahaleğ ile her şeyi ayarlamak suretiyle, doğa yasalarını ihlal etmeden mucizeleri oluşturduğu savunulabilir. üzellikle zamanın izafi olduğu izafiyet teorisiyle gösterildikten sonra, evrenin başı ve şimdisi arasındaki zaman sürecinin uzunluğu önemsizleşmiş ve bu görüşü savunmak kolaylaşmıştır. Dördüncüsü, teizmin kudreti sınırsız Tanrı anlayışı ile Tanrığnın doğa yasalarını ihlal ettiğine veya etmediğine dair görüşlerden herhangi birinin, çelişkili olduğunu düşünmüyoruz. Beşincisi, tektanrıcı dinlerin kutsal metinlerinde asıl olan, mucizelerin Tanrı tarafından gerçekleştirildiğidir, fakat mucizelerin ğdoğa yasalarının ihlaliğ anlamına geldiğini ifade eden bir tarif yoktur. Sonuçta, mucizelerin, doğa yasalarının ihlaliyle veya ihlalsiz gerçekleştiği hususuna karşı agnostik yaklaşımımız, dördüncü ve beşinci maddelerdeki teolojik sebeplerle de desteklenerek, bu konudaki ğteolojik agnostikğ tavrımızı oluşturmaktadır.
Tüm bu hususları bir arada değerlendirirsek, kuantum teorisinin mucizeler sorunu için önemini ğabartmadan ve küçümsemedenğ tespit edebiliriz. üncelikle mucizelerin doğa yasalarının ihlali ile oluştuğunu savunanlar için, herhangi bir bilimsel teori gibi bu teorinin de bu sorun açısından bir ehemmiyeti bulunmamaktadır. Doğa yasalarına felsefi yaklaşım olarak ğdüzenci yaklaşımğı veya ğaraçsalcı yaklaşımğı benimseyenler için ğyasa ihlaliğ kavramının bir önemi kalmayınca, kuantum teorisine dayanarak ihlalsiz mucizelerin nasıl oluşmuş olabileceğini göstermenin bir önemi yoktur. ğBaştan müdahaleğ yaklaşımı, mucizelerin determinist bir evrende ihlalsiz oluşabileceğini gösterecek bir model sunduğundan, bu yaklaşım açısından kuantum teorisinin mucizeler sorunuyla ilişkilendirilmesine gerek kalmamaktadır. Kuantum teorisine, mucizeler sorununda ihtiyaç, zorunlulukçu yaklaşımla beraber ihlalsiz mucize anlayışının gerekliliğinin savunulmasında kendini gösterir. Buna göre, zorunlulukçu yasaların determinist değil, ğontolojik olasılıkçığ yapıda oldukları ve ihlalsiz mucizelerin gerçekleşmesi için olanak tanıdıkları söylenir. Newtonğdan beri ilk olarak kuantum teorisiyle böylesi bir şansın doğduğunun, ilk defa bilimsel anlayışın en temel teorilerinden birine dayanılarak ğontolojik olasılıklarğın varlığının savunulmasının mümkün olduğunun altını çizmek gerekir.
Kötülük sorununun kuantum teorisiyle ilişkisi, özgür irade sorunuyla kuantum teorisinin ilişkisine bağlıdır; bu yüzden, kötülük sorununda özgür iradeye atfedilen değerin derecesine göre, kuantum teorisinin kötülük sorunu açısından önemi artabilir veya azalabilir. Kötülük sorununa karşı ğaz kötülük için çok iyiliğin terk edilmemesi gerektiğiğ veya ğinsanların manevi yükselişi için kötülüklerin lüzumuğ gibi birçok argüman ifade edilmiştir. Fakat insanların özgür iradeye sahip olduğuna, özgür iradenin ise iyiden yana olduğu gibi kötülükten yana da tercihini kullanabileceğine, bunun ise gözlenen kötülüklerin en önemli sebebi olduğuna dikkat çekilmesi, kötülük sorununa karşı en ön plana çıkan yaklaşım olmuştur. üzgür iradenin varlığına yapılan bu vurgu, birçok farklı argümanla birleştirilerek, kötülük sorununa cevap verilirken sıkça kullanılmıştır.
Kötülük sorununa verilecek felsefi veya teolojik cevaplarda, öncelikle ğinsan zihninin sınırlılıklarına dikkat çekilmesi gerektiğini düşünüyoruz. Wykstrağnın böylesi bir yaklaşımla kötülük sorununu ele alması, bu konudaki başarılı bir örnektir. Bu hususta, özgür iradenin varlığına dikkat çeken farklı argümanlardan da mutlaka istifade edilmesi gerektiği kanaatindeyiz. Ayrıca özgür iradeye vurgu yapan yaklaşımlar dışındaki kimi yaklaşımlardan da faydalanmak yerinde olacaktır; evrendeki kötülüklerin varlığının hikmetinin ne olduğunu tam olarak bilemediğimiz yönündeki görüşümüz, farklı argümanları değerlendirmemize sebep olmaktadır. Bunları yaparken, Plantinga gibi, Tanrığnın ve evrende gözlemlenen kötülüklerin bir arada ğolabileceğiğni göstermekle yetinmemiz, bunların bir arada ğolması gerektiğiğni ispat etmek gibi başarılı olması mümkün olmayan bir yola sapmamamız gerekir. İlaveten, teizmin ğkötülük sorunuğ ile karşı karşıya olduğunu söyleyenlere, ateizmin de ğiyilik sorunuğ ile karşı karşıya olduğunu söylemek faydalı olacaktır. Bu yaklaşımla, evrende gözlemlenen iyilik veya kötülük gibi olgulardan yola çıkılarak ontolojik yargılarda bulunulmasına karşı çıkılabilir. Kötülük sorunu hakkında, bu konudaki Tanrısal hikmeti biliyormuşuz gibi ğaçıklayıcığ bir tavır takınmaktansa; gözlemlenen kötülüklerden yola çıkılarak ateist bir ontolojinin temellenemeyeceğini göstermeye çalışan ğsavunmacığ bir tavırla yetinmek, en isabetli yol olacaktır.
üzgür irade sorununun kuantum teorisiyle bağlantısı kötülük sorununa nazaran daha doğrudandır. Bilimsel dünya görüşüne determinizm egemen olduktan sonra; determinizm ile aksi mümkün olmayacak şekilde insanların karakterleri ve davranışları belirleniyorsa, özgür iradenin varlığından bahsedilip bahsedilemeyeceği, felsefenin önemli bir tartışma konusu olmuştur. Bilimsel determinizmin özgür iradeye oluşturduğu tehdit, hem teist hem de ateist birçok düşünürü rahatsız etmiştir. ğKuantum indeterminizmiğ, önceden bilim dünyasında mutlak doğruymuş gibi kabul edilen determinizme, modern bilimin en temel ve en başarılı teorilerinden birine dayanılarak karşı çıkılmasına olanak tanımıştır.
Böylece, bilimsel determinizm çerçevesinde değerlendirilmiş özgür irade sorunuyla ilgili felsefi ve teolojik tartışmalar ile argümanların, baştan ele alınması gerektiği ortaya çıkmıştır.
üzgür iradeyle determinizmin birbirleriyle çelişmediğini söyleyerek ğbağdaşırağ (ılımlı determinist) bir yaklaşımı benimseyenler için, ğkuantum indeterminizmiğnin bu sorun açısından bir önemi bulunmamaktadır. Kuantum teorisi, özellikle bilimsel determinizmle özgür iradenin birbirleriyle bağdaşmayacağını savunanlar için önemlidir. Bağdaşmazcı yaklaşımı savunan ğkatı deterministlerğ, determinizmle özgür irade arasında olduğu düşünülen çelişkiyi, determinizmin varlığını kabul, özgür iradenin varlığını inkar ederek çözme yoluna gitmişlerdir. Bağdaşmazcı yaklaşımı savunan ğlibertaryanlarğ ise determinizmin varlığını reddederek, çelişkiyi çözme yoluna gitmişlerdir; bu yüzden, ğkuantum indeterminizmiğne en çok ehemmiyet atfedenler bu yaklaşımı benimseyenler olmuştur. Diğer yandan, dualizm veya zuhur etme ile ilgili yaklaşımları benimseyerek, insan zihninin determinizmden bağımsız olduğunu ileri sürenler, libertaryan anlamda özgür iradenin varlığını ğkuantum indeterminizmiğne atıf yapmaksızın savunabilirler.
ğKuantum indeterminizmiğnin, insan beyni gibi makro yapıların seviyesinde önemli olmadığını Searle gibi düşünenler için de ğkuantum indeterminizmiğnin özgür irade sorunu açısından bir önemi yoktur; bu görüşün, determinizmin evrenin gerçek yapısı olduğu görüşünden ciddi bir farkı bulunmamaktadır. Diğer yandan Penrose ve Ellis gibi birçok düşünür, insan beyniyle ilgili fenomenlerde kuantum olaylarının önemine inanmaktadırlar. Burada dikkat edilmesi gerekli husus, atom seviyesindeki indeterminizmle, beyin seviyesine gelindiğinde, adeta sihir gibi özgür iradenin oluştuğuna dair bir iddianın savunulmadığıdır (veya savunan varsa savunulmaması gerektiğidir). Libertaryan anlamda özgür iradenin varlığının savunulması için, bütün önceki koşullar aynı olduğunda bile, insanın ğfarklı olasılıklardan birini gerçekleştirebilmesi gerekir. Kuantum indeterminizmiyle ortaya çıkan ğobjektif olasılıklarğ, insan zihninin, bu farklı olasılıklardan (belirsizliklerden) birini gerçekleştirdiğinin savunulmasını mümkün kılar ki libertaryan anlamda özgür iradenin savunulması için gerekli olan budur. İnsan beyni, eğer bilardo topu gibi makro bir yapı olsaydı, Searleğün dediği doğru olabilirdi; fakat insan beyni, bilinçli olma ve tercihler yapma gibi özellikleriyle bilardo topu gibi maddi nesnelerden -Griffinğin dikkat çektiği gibi- çok farklıdır, bu yüzden Searleğün diğer makro varlıklar ile insan beynini benzetmesi hatalı bir analojidir. Kuantum indeterminizminin ğobjektif olasılıklarğın varlığını göstermesinden yola çıkarak; bu olasılıklara, beyin seviyesinde önem atfeden yaklaşımların, özgür irade sorunuyla ilgili tartışmalarda göz önünde bulundurulması gerektiği kanaatindeyiz.
Kuantum teorisindeki ğgözlem sürecinin gözleneni etkilemesiğ, Yeni Berkeleyci bir yaklaşımla ğgözlemcinin yaratıcılığığ olarak yorumlanmış ve bu yaklaşımın, özgür iradenin varlığını gösterdiği söylenmiştir. Buna göre, zihin etkileyendir ve ontolojik statüsü böylesine yükseltilmiş bir zihnin, determinizmden etkilendiği düşünülemez. Bu tip yaklaşımlarda, ğgözlemcinin etkisiğ ile ğgözlemcinin yaratmasığnın birbirine karıştırıldığı ve kuantum seviyesindeki gözlem süreci ile ilgili epistemolojik sınırlılıklarımızın abartılı bir şekilde yorumlandığı kanaatindeyiz. Bu yüzden bu yaklaşımın, özgür irade sorunu açısından önemli olmadığını düşünüyoruz. Newtoncu fiziğin determinizmiyle materyalizmi temellendirmeye çalışmak hata olduğu gibi; modern fiziğin kuantum teorisiyle Berkeleyci idealizmi temellendirmeye çalışmak da benzer bir hata olmuştur.
Ayrıca, kuantum teorisiyle özgür irade sorunu arasında ilişki, Tamamlayıcılık İlkesiğnden özgür irade sorununa analoji yoluyla da kurulmuştur. Tamamlayıcılık İlkesiğnde birbirleriyle zahiren çelişkili gibi görülen durumların (dalga ve parçacık olmak gibi) bir arada olabileceğinin savunulmasıyla analoji kurularak; bilimsel veya teolojik determinizmle özgür iradenin bir arada olabileceği söylenmiştir. Kurulan bu analoji, özgür irade sorununun nasıl çözüleceğini gösteremez, ayrıca fizikten başka alanlara analoji kurulmasıyla ilgili sorunlar da mevcuttur. Fakat, bu yaklaşımdan, bu sorunu niye çözemediğimizin ipuçlarını elde edebiliriz. Kuantum teorisinin Tamamlayıcılık İlkesiğnde ortaya çıkan güçlükler gibi özgür irade sorununu çözmekteki güçlüklerin de dilsel, kavramsal ve mantıksal sınırlılıklarımızdan kaynaklandığı kanaatindeyiz.
üzgür irade sorununda üç belirlemenin birbirleriyle nasıl ilişkilendirileceği önemlidir: Tanrısal belirlemenin, doğa yasalarının belirlemesinin ve insanın özgür iradeli belirlemesinin. ğKuantum indeterminizmiğ ile doğa yasalarında ğobjektif olasılıklar/boşluklarğ olduğu gösterilerek, Tanrığnın ve insanın özgür iradeli etkinliklerine, doğa yasaları adına karşı çıkılmasına gerek olmadığı ve doğa yasalarının, Tanrığnın ğihlalsiz mucizelerğ oluşturması için bir engel oluşturmadığı gösterilmiştir. Fakat Tanrısal etkinlikle (teolojik determinizmle) insanların özgür iradeli etkinlikleri arasında sınırın nasıl çizilmesi gerektiği sorununu çözmekte, hiçbir bilimsel teorinin yardımı olamaz. Bu sorun tamamen teolojiktir ve de özellikle Tanrığnın sıfatlarının nasıl anlaşılması gerektiğiyle ilgilidir.
üzgür irade sorunuyla ilgili olarak en çok tartışılan Tanrığnın sıfatı, Tanrığnın geçmiş ve gelecekteki her şeyi bilmesi olmuştur. Burada, Tanrığnın gelecekteki her şeyi biliyorsa, bilinenleri gerçekleştiren insanların özgürlüklerinin söz konusu olup olamayacağı tartışma konusudur. Bizim bu konudaki görüşümüz, Tanrığnın, gelecekteki her şeyi bildiği ile ilgili teizmin klasik inancını muhafaza etmek ve bunun, insanların özgür iradeli olmalarıyla çelişkili olmadığını savunmak yönündedir. Bu konuda, Molinizmğin ufuk açıcı görüşleri olduğunu düşünüyoruz. Molinizmğde, Tanrığnın, özgür iradeli bireyler hangi koşullarda olurlarsa olsunlar ne yapacaklarını, bu bireyler yaratılmadan önce bildiği ve bu bilgisiyle, özgür iradeli bireyleri seçtiği ortamlara yerleştirdiği söylenir. Bu yaklaşımda, hem Tanrığnın bütün ayrıntılarıyla geleceği bildiği ve kontrol ettiği, hem de libertaryan anlamda özgür iradeli insanların yaratıldığı savunulmaktadır. Bu yaklaşım, mucizeler konusundaki ğbaştan müdahaleğ yaklaşımına benzemektedir.
Tanrığnın ğzamana aşkınlığığna dikkat çekilmesiğ, Tanrığnın geleceği bilmesi ile özgür irade arasında olduğu düşünülen sorunu değerlendirmekte faydalı olacaktır. İzafiyet teorisi, zamanın, çekim gücü ve hız gibi değişkenlere bağlı olduğunu gösterdikten sonra Tanrığnın, ğbu evrenin zamanına aşkın olduğuğnu savunmak, eskisinden daha kolay olmuştur. Bu yaklaşıma göre Tanrığnın, adeta sonsuz geçmişteki bir yerden ilerideki olayları görüyormuş gibi düşünmektense; adeta banyo edilmiş bir filmin karelerini beraberce aynı anda görüyormuş gibi, tarihin bütün anlarını da aynı şekilde beraberce gördüğünü düşünmek daha doğrudur. Zamana bağımlı zihinlerimiz, zamana aşkın bir Varlığın, zamanı nasıl algıladığını elbette anlayamaz. Böylesi bir yaklaşımla, özgür irade ile ilgili sorunları çözemeyiz, ama çözemememizin sebeplerinin en azından bir kısmının, bu evrenin-zamanına bağımlı olmamızdan kaynaklandığını idrak edebiliriz.
Fakat, Tanrığnın geleceği de kuşatan bilgisinin yanında adaleti, kudreti, iyiliği, mükemmelliği gibi daha birçok sıfatı özgür irade sorunuyla alakalıdır. Bu sıfatların hem birbirlerine, hem de özgür iradeli insanlara göre nasıl tarif edilmesi gerektiği gibi önemli ve değerlendirilmesi zor sorunlar vardır; bunlara ise bu çalışmamızda girilmemiştir.
Bu kitapta özgür irade sorununu irdelememizin neticesinde, doğa bilimlerindeki hiçbir görüşün, özgür iradenin varlığına tehdit olamayacağını söyleyebiliriz. Modern bilimin en temel teorilerinden kuantum teorisinin yanı sıra dualizm, zuhur etme, Molinizm gibi alternatiflerle libertaryan anlamda özgür iradenin varlığı savunulabilir. Bağdaşırcı bir anlayışla özgür iradenin varlığını savunanlarınsa, zaten böylesi alternatiflere ihtiyaçları yoktur.
Sonuçta, teizm adına, kötülük sorununda olduğu gibi özgür irade sorununda da ğaçıklayıcığ bir yaklaşım yerine ğsavunmacığ bir yaklaşımın benimsenmesi gerektiği kanaatindeyiz. üzgür irade sorunu tartışılırken, ğiradeğnin tam olarak ne olduğu bile belli değildir; teizm veya ateizm adına ileri sürülen herhangi bir ğaçıklayıcığ görüşün, başarılı olma şansı yoktur. üzgür irade sorununun açıklanamadığı kabul edilmeli, ama aynı sorunun hem teizm hem de ateizm için geçerli olduğuna dikkat çekilmelidir. Katı determinizm, ılımlı determinizm ve libertaryan yaklaşımın her birini benimseyen hem teistler, hem de ateistlerin olması ile ilgili tablo; bu sorunun teistler tarafından nasıl anlaşılması, ateistler tarafından nasıl anlaşılması gerektiği belli olsaydı, herhalde karşılaştığımız manzara olmayacaktı. Biz katı determinizmi reddetmemiz gerektiğini düşünürken, libertaryan ve ılımlı determinist yaklaşımlardan hangisini seçmemiz gerektiği konusunda agnostik kalıyoruz. Hiçbir teolojinin, Tanrığnın sıfatları açısından, Tanrısal belirleme ve insanın özgür iradeli belirlemesi arasında sınırın nasıl çizilmesi gerektiğini, tam olarak gösterebildiğini düşünmüyoruz. Hiçbir ateistin ise fiziki şartların belirlediği maddi bir varlığın, bu fiziki şartların belirlemesine rağmen, ne şekilde özgürlüğünden bahsedilebileceğini başarıyla gösterebildiğini düşünmüyoruz. Bir teist, neliğini anlamasa ve bu konuyla ilgili teolojik sorunları çözemese de, özgür iradeye sahip Tanrığnın, isterse kullarına da özgür irade bahsedebileceğine rahatlıkla iman edebilir. Kuantum teorisi, özgür irade sorununda bilimsel determinizmle çıkartılmış problemlerin halledilmesinde yardımcı olur. Fakat özgür irade sorununu, teist veya ateist hiçbir yaklaşım ve hiçbir bilimsel görüş tam olarak çözemez; bu sorun metafiziktir ve bu konudaki görüşler metafizik seçimler tarafından belirlenmektedir.
Caner Taslaman

----------


## anau

*KAYNAKüA*August 6th, 2012 / 0 Comments
*KAYNAKüA*
Achinstein, Peter, ğObservation and Theoryğ, (ed: W. H. Newton-Smith, A Companion to the Philosophy of Science içinde), Blackwell Publishers, Massachusetts (2001).
Albayrak, Mevlüt, ibn Sina ve Whitehead Açısından Tann-Alem İlişkisi ve Kötülük Problemi, Fakülte Kitabevi, Isparta (2001).
Albright, William Foxwell, Archeology and the Religion of Israel, Westminster John Knox Press, Louisville (2006).
Alpher, Ralph-Robert Herman, Genesis of the Big Bang, Oxford University Press, New York (2000).
Aristoteles, Fizik, çev: Saffet Babür, Yapı Kredi Yayınları, İstanbul (2001).
Ashworth, William B., ğCatholicism and Early Modern Scienceğ, (ed: David C. Lindberg ve Ronald L. Numbers, God and Nature içinde), University of California Press, Berkeley (1986).
Augustine, On Free Choice of the Will, çev: Thomas Williams, Hackett Publishing, Indiana (1993).
Aydın, Mehmet S., Din Felsefesi, İzmir İlahiyat Fakültesi Vakfı Yayınları, İzmir (1999).
Ayer, Alfred, ğWhat Is a Law of Natureğ, (ed: Baruch A. Brody, Readings in the Philosophy of Science içinde), Prentice-Hall, New Jersey (1970).
Barbour, lan, Issues in Science and Religion, Harper and Row Publishers, New York (1971).
Barbour, lan, Religion in an Age of Science, Harper and Row Publishers, New York (1991).
Barbour, lan, When Science Meets Religion, Harper Collins, New York (2000).
Barbour, Ian, Nature, Human Nature and God, SPCK Press, Londra (2002).
Bell, John, ğOn the Einstein-Podolsky-Rosen Paradoxğ, Physics, no: 1-3 (1964).
Berkeley, George, İnsan Bilgisinin İlkeleri üzerine, çev: Halil Turan, Bilim ve Sanat Yayınları, Ankara (1996).
Berry, Michael, ğQuantum Physics on the Edge of Chaosğ, (ed: Nina Hall, Exploring Chaos içinde), W. W. Norton and Company, New York (1994).
Berry, Michael, ğChaos and the Semiclassical Limit of Quantum Mechanicsğ, (ed: Robert John Russell ve diğerleri, Quantum Mechanics içinde), Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley, (2001).
Berry, R. J., ğDivine Action: Expected and Unexpectedğ, Zygon, vol:37, no:31 (2002).
Bohm, David, ğClassical and Non-Classical Concepts in the Quantum Theoryğ, The British Journal for the Philosophy of Science, vol: 12, no: 48 (şubat 1962).
Bohr, Niels, ğCan Quantum-Mechanical Description of Physical Reality Be Considered Completeğ, Physical Review, no: 48 (1935).
Bohr, Niels, Atomic Theory and the Description of Nature, Cambridge University Press, Cambridge (1961).
Braithwaite, R. B., ğLaws of Nature and Causalityğ, (ed: Baruch A. Brody, Readings in the Philosophy of Science içinde), Prentice-Hall, New Jersey (1970).
Brink, Chris-Johannes Heidema, ğA Verisimilar Order of Theories Phrased in a Propositional Languageğ, The British Journal for the Philosophy of Science, no: 38 (1987).
Brooke, John Hedley, Science and Religion, Cambridge University Press, Cambridge (1991).
Brown, Warren S., ğConclusion: Reconciling Scientific and Biblical Portraits of Human Natureğ, (ed: Warren S. Brown, Nancey Murphy ve H. Newton Malony, Whatever Happened to the Soul? içinde), Fortress Press, Minneapolis (1998).
Bucaille, Maurice-Louay Fatoohi-Shetha Al-Dargazelli, üıkış Kitabı, çev: Ayşe Meral ve İbrahim Kapaklıkaya, Gelenek Yayıncılık, İstanbul (2002).
Buckley, Michael J., ğNewtonian Settlement and Atheismğ, (ed: Robert John Russell, William R. Stoeger ve George V. Coyne, Physics, Philosophy and Theology içinde), Vatican Observatory Publications, Vatikan (2005).
Butterfield, Jeremy, ğSome Worlds of Quantum Theoryğ, (ed: Robert John Russell ve diğerleri, Quantum Mechanics içinde), Center for the Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2001).
Byl, John ğIndeterminacy, Divine Action and Human Freedomğ, Science and Christian Belief, vol: 15/2 (Ekim- 2003).
Capra, Fritjof, The Tao of Physics, Shambhala Publications, Boston (2000).
Chaisson, Eric-Steve Mc Millan, Astronomy Today, Prentice Hail, New Jersey (2002).
Chiao, Raymond Y., ğQuantum Nonlocalities: Experimential Evidenceğ, (ed: Robert John Russell ve diğerleri, Quantum Mechanics içinde), Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2001).
Clarke, Chris, ğQuantum Histories and Human/Divine Actionğ, (ed: Robert John Russell ve diğerleri, Quantum Mechanics içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sceinces, Berkeley (2001).
Clayton, Philip, God and Contemporary Science, Edinburgh University Press, Edinburgh (1997).
Clayton, Philip, ğTracing the Lines: Constraint and Freedom in the Movement from Physics to Theologyğ, (ed: Robert John Russell ve diğerleri, Quantum Mechanics içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2001).
Clayton, Philip, ğNeuroscience, the Person and God: An Emergentist Accountğ, (ed: Robert John Russell ve diğerleri, Neuroscience and the Person içinde), Vatican Observatory Publications, Vatikan (2002).
Colwell, Jason, ğChaos and Providenceğ, International Journal for Philosophy ofReligion, no: 48 (2000).
Comte, Auguste, Pozitif Felsefe Kursları, çev: Erkan Ataçay, Sosyal Yayınlar, İstanbul (2001).
Copernicus, Nicolaus, Gökcisimlerinin Dönüşleri üzerine, çev: Saffet Babür, Yapı Kredi Yayınları, İstanbul (2002).
Cover, J. A., ğMiracles and (Christian) Teismğ, (ed: Eleonore Stump ve Michael J. Murray, Philosophy of Religion: The Big Questions içinde), Blackwell Publishing, Malden (2006).
Craig, William Lane, The Problem ofDivine Foreknowledge and Future Contingents from Aristotle to Suarez, Brill, Leiden (1988).
Craig, William Lane, ğCreation Providence and Miracleğ, (ed: Brian Davies, Philosophy ofReligion içinde), Georgetown University Press, Wahington (1998).
Craig, William Lane, ğThe Coherence of Theism: Introductionğ, (ed: William Lane Craig, Philosophy of Religion içinde), Rutgers University Press, New Brunswick (2002).
Cramer, John, ğThe Transactional Interpretation of Quantum Mechanicsğ, International Journal of Theoretical Physics, no: 27 (1988).
Crick, Francis, şaşırtan Varsayım, çev: Sabit Say, TüBİTAK Popüler Bilim Kitapları, Ankara (2000).
Crutchfield, James P. ve diğerleri, ğChaosğ, (ed: Robert John Russell, Nancey Murphy ve Arthur R. Peacocke, Chaos and Complexity içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2000).
Curd, Martin ve J. A. Cover, ğCommentaryğ, (ed: Martin Curd ve J. A. Cover, Philosophy of Science içinde), W. W. Norton and Company, New York (1998).
Cushing, James T., ğA Background Essayğ, (ed: James T. Cushing ve Ernan McMullin, Philosophical Consequences of Quantum Theory içinde), University of Notre Dame Press, Notre Dame (1989).
Cushing, James T., ğDeterminism versus Indeterminism in Quantum Mechanicsğ, (ed: Robert Russell, John ve diğerleri, Quantum Mechanics içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sceinces, Berkeley (2001).
Cushing, James T., Fizikte Felsefi Kavramlar, çev: üzgür Sarıoğlu, Sabancı üniversitesi Yayınları, İstanbul (2003).
üelebi, İlyas, İslam İnanç Sisteminde Akılcılık ve Kadı Abdulcebbar, Rağbet Yayınları, İstanbul (2002).
Davies, Paul, God and the New Physics, Simon and Schuster, New York (1984).
Davies, Paul, The Mind of God, Simon and Schuster, New York (1993).
Davies, Paul, ğIs the Universe a Machine?ğ, (ed: Nina Hall, Exploring Chaos içinde), W. W. Norton and Company, New York (1994).
Dawkins, Richard, The Selfish Gene, Oxford University Press, Oxford (1989).
Dawkins, Richard, Kör Saatçi, çev: Feryal Halatçı, TüBİTAK Popüler Bilim Kitapları, Ankara (2002).
Dawkins, Richard, The GodDelusion, Black Swan, Berkshire (2007).
Davidson, Donald, Essays on Actions and Events, Clarendon Press, Oxford (1980).
Denkel, Arda, İlkçağda Doğa Felsefeleri, üzne Yayınları, İstanbul (1998).
Dennett, Daniel, Elbow Room: The Varieties of Free Will Worth Wanting, MIT Press, Massachusetts (1984).
Descartes, Meditations, çev: F. E. Sutcliffe, Penguin Books, Londra (1968).
Descartes, Rene, Metot üzerine Konuşma, çev: K. Sahir Sel, Sosyal Yayınları, İstanbul (1984).
Dowe, Phil, ğChance and Providenceğ, Science and Christian Belief, vol: 9/1 (Nisan-1997).
Dretske, Fred, ğLaws of Natureğ, (ed: Martin Curd ve J. A. Cover, Philosophy of Science içinde), W. W. Norton and Company, New York (1998).
Eddington, Arthur, The Nature of the Physical World, Macmillan, New York (1929).
Einstein, Albert-B. Podolsky ve N. Rosen, ğCan Quantum-Mechanical Description of Physical Reality Be Considered Completeğ, Physical Review, no: 4 (1935).
Einstein, Albert, ğRemarks on Russellğs Theory of Knowledgeğ, (ed: Paul Arthur Schilpp, The Philosophy of Bertrand Russell içinde), Tudor, New York (1994).
Einstein, Albert, The Theory of Relativity and Other Essays, MJF Books, New York (1997).
Einstein, Albert, İzafiyet Teorisi, çev: Gülen Aktaş, Say Yayınları, İstanbul (2001).
Ellis, George, ğThe Theology of the Anthropic Principleğ, (ed: Robert John Russell, Nancey Murphy ve C. J. Isham, Quantum Cosmology and the Laws ofNature içinde) The Center for Theology and the Nautral Sciences, Berkeley (1999).
Ellis, George, ğOrdinary and Extraordinary Divine Action: The Nexus of Interactionğ, (ed: Robert John Russell, Nancey Murphy ve Arthur R. Peacocke, Chaos and Complexity, içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2000).
Ellis, George, ğQuantum Theory and the Macroscopic Worldğ, (ed: Robert John Russell ve diğerleri, Quantum Mechanics içinde), Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2001).
Erdem, Hüsameddin-M. Fatih Andı, ğNatüralizmğ, Sosyal Bilimler Ansiklopedisi, c: 3, Risale Basın-Yayın, İstanbul (1991).
Erdem, Hüsameddin, ğTabiat Kanunuğ, Sosyal Bilimler Ansiklopedisi, c: 4, Risale Basın-Yayın, İstanbul (1991).
Erdem, Hüsameddin, Problematik Olarak Din-Felsefe Münasebeti, Hü-Er Yayınları, Konya (1999).
Erdem, Hüsameddin, Ahlak Felsefesi, Hü-Er Yayınları, Konya (2003).
Erdem, Hüsameddin, ğDeizmğ, Türkiye Diyanet Vakfı İslam Ansiklopedisi, c: 4, İstanbul (2005).
Fahri, Macid, İslam Ahlak Teorileri, çev: Muammer İskenderoğlu ve Atilla Arkan, Litera Yayıncılık, İstanbul (2004).
Fieser, James, The Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy, ğDavid Hume (1711-1776): Metaphysics and Epistemologyğ, www.iep.utm.edu/ h/humeepis.htm.
Fine, Arthur, ğDo Correlations Need to Be Explainedğ, (ed: James T. Cushing ve Ernan McMullin, Philosophical Consequences of Quantum Theory içinde), University of Notre Dame Press, Notre Dame (1989).
Fine, Arthur, ğThe Natural Ontological Attitudeğ, (ed: Martin Curd ve J. A. Cover, Philosophy of Science içinde), W. W. Norton and Company, New York (1998).
Flew, Antony, ğParapsychology Revisited: Laws, Miracles, and Repeatabilityğ, Humanist, no:36 (1976).
Fölsing, Albrecht, Albert Einstein, çev: Ewald Osers, Penguin Books, New York (1997).
Gamow, George, 1-2-3 Sonsuz, çev: C. Kapkın, Evrim Yayınevi, İstanbul (1995), s. 130-132.
Gazzali, Filozofların Tutarsızlığı, çev: Mahmut Kaya ve Hüseyin Sarıoğlu, Klasik, İstanbul (2005).
Gell-Mann, Murray, The Quark and the Jaguar, W. H. Freeman and Company, New York (1995).
Gleick, James, Kaos, çev: Fikret üçcan, TüBİTAK Popüler Bilim Kitapları, Ankara (2003).
Gould, Stephen Jay, ğSociobiology and the Theory of Natural Selectionğ, (ed: G. W. Barlow ve J. Silverberg, Sociobiology: Beyond Nature/Nurture? içinde), Westview Press, Colorado (1980).
Graham, Loren R., ğQuantum Mechanics and Dialectical Materialismğ, Slavic Review, vol: 25, no: 3 (Eylül-1996).
Green, Joel B., ğRestoring the Human Person: New Testament Voices for a Wholistic and Social Anthropologyğ, (ed: Robert John Russell ve diğerleri; Neuroscience and the Person içinde), Vatican Observatory Publications, Vatikan (2002).
Grib, Andrej A., ğQuantum Cosmology, Observer, Logicğ, (ed: Robert John Russell, Nancey Murphy ve C. J. Isham, Quantum Cosmology and the Laws of Nature içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (1999).
Griffin, David Ray, Religion and Scientific Naturalism, State University of New York Press, Albany (2000).
Gürel, Osman, Doğa Bilimleri Tarihi, İmge Kitabevi, Ankara (2001).
Gürkan, Salime Leyla, ğMucizeğ maddesi, Türkiye Diyanet Vakfı İslam Ansiklopedisi, c: 30, Türkiye Diyanet Vakfı, İstanbul (2005).
Hahn, Roger, ğLaplace and the Mechanistic Universeğ, (ed: David Lindberg ve Ronald Numbers, God and Nature içinde), University of California Press, Berkeley (1986).
Hamilton, William, ğThe Genetical Evolution of Social Behaviorğ, Journal of Theoretical Biology, vol: 7 (1964).
Hansen, Arlen J., ğThe Dice of God: Einstein, Heisenberg, and Robert Cooverğ, A Forum on Fiction, vol: 10, no: 1 (Güz-1976).
Harre, Rom, Laws of Nature, (ed: W. H. Newton-Smith, A Companion to the Philosophy of Science içinde), Blackwell Publishers, Massachusetts (2001).
Harrison, Peter, ğNewtonian Science, Miracles, and the Laws of Natureğ, Journal of the History ofIdeas, no: 56-4 (1995).
Hawking, Stephen, Zamanın Kısa Tarihi, çev: Sabit Say-Murat Uraz, Doğan Kitapçılık, İstanbul (1988).
Hawking, Stephen, ğThe Quantum Theory of the Universeğ, (ed: T. Piran ve Steven Weinberg, Interactions between Elementary Particle Physics and Cosmology içinde), World Scientific Press, Singapur (1996).
Hawking, Stephen, Ceviz Kabuğundaki Evren, çev: Kemal üömlekçi, Alfa Basım Yayım Dağıtım, İstanbul (2002).
Heim, Karl, The Transformation of the Scientific World View, SCM Press, Londra (1953).
Heisenberg, Werner, Fizik ve Felsefe, çev: M. Yılmaz üner, İstanbul (2000).
Heisenberg, Werner, Einsteinğla Yüzleşmek, çev: Kemal Budak, Gelenek Yayıncılık, İstanbul (2003).
Hellman, Hail, Büyük üekişmeler, çev: Füsun Baytok, TüBİTAK Popüler Bilim Kitapları, İstanbul (2001).
Hempel, Carl, Aspects of Scientific Explanation and Other Essays in the Philosophy of Science , Free Press, New York (1965).
Hick, John, ğAn Irenaean Theodicyğ, (ed: Eleonere Stump ve Michael J. Murray, Philosophy of Religion: Big Questions içinde) Blackwell Publishing, Malden (1999).
Howard, Don, ğHolism, Seperability, and the Methaphysical Implications of the Bell Experimentsğ, (ed: James T. Cushing ve Ernan McMullin, Philosophical Consequences of Quantum Theory içinde), University of Notre Dame Press, Notre Dame (1989).
Hughes, R. I. G., ğBellğs Theorem, Ideology and Structural Explanationğ, (ed: James T. Cushing ve Ernan McMullin, Philosophical Consequences ofQuantum Theory içinde), University of Notre Dame Press, Notre Dame (1989).
Hume, David, An Enquiry Concerning Human Understanding, Open Court, ed: Charles W. Hendel, The Library of Liberal Arts, Indianapolis (1955).
Hume, David, A Treatise of Human Nature, ed: Ernest C. Mossner, Penguin Books, Londra (1985).
Hume, David, Dialogues Concerning Natural Religion, Penguin Classics, Londra (1990).
Humpreys, Paul, ğCausationğ, (ed: W. H. Newton-Smith, A Companion to the Philosophy of Science içinde), Blackwell Publishers, Massachusetts (2001).
Isham, J., Quantum Cosmology and the Laws of Nature içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (1999).
İbn Rüşd, Faslüğl Makal, çev: Bekir Karlığa, İşaret, İstanbul (1992).
İbn Sina, ğİnayet ve Kötülüğün İlahi Kazaya Girişinin Açıklanması üzerineğ, çev: Mahmut Kaya (ed: Mahmut Kaya, İslam Filozoflarından Felsefe Metinleri içinde), Klasik, İstanbul (2005).
İbn Sina, ğVar Olma Bilinci Her şeyden ünce Gelirğ, çev: Mahmut Kaya, (ed: Mahmut Kaya, İslam Filozoflarından Felsefe Metinleri içinde), Klasik, İstanbul (2005).
Jeans, James, Fizik ve Filozofi, çev: Avni Refik Bekman, Ankara üniversitesi Fen Fakültesi Yayınları, İstanbul (1950).
Jacob, Margaret C., ğChristianity and the Newtonian Worldviewğ, (ed: David Lindberg ve Ronald Numbers, God and Nature içinde), University of California Press, Berkeley (1986).
Jeeves, Malcolm, ğBrain, Mind and Behaviorğ, (Warren S. Brown, Nancey Murphy ve H. Newton Malony, Whatever Happened to the Soul? içinde), Fortress Press, Minneapolis (1998).
Kaiser, C. H., ğThe Consequences for Metaphysics of Quantum Mechanicsğ, (The Journal of Philosopy içinde), vol: 37, no: 13, (20 Haziran 1940).
Kaiser, C. H., ğChristology and Complementarityğ, Religious Studies, no: 12 (1976).
Kant, Immanuel, The Critique of Pure Reason, çev: J. M. D. Meiklejohn, William Benton, Chicago (1971).
Kant, Immanuel, Fundamental Principles of the Metaphysics of Morals, çev: Thomas Kingsmill Abbott, William Benton, Chicago (1971).
Karadaş, Cağfer, ğAtomcu Düşünceler ve Kelam Atomculuğuğ, Kelam Araştırmaları Dergisi, no: 2/1 (2004).
Kılıç, Recep, Ahlakın Dini Temeli, Türkiye Diyanet Vakfı Yayınları, Ankara (1992).
Kindi, ğİlk Felsefeğnin Birinci Bölümünün İkinci Kısmığ, çev: Mahmut Kaya (ed: Mahmut Kaya, İslam Filozoflarından Felsefe Metinleri içinde), Klasik, İstanbul (2005).
Koç, Turan, ülümsüzlük Düşüncesi, İz Yayıncılık, İstanbul (2005).
Korlaelçi, Murtaza, ğPanteizm Vahdet-i Vücud mudur?ğ Felsefe Dünyası, no: 3 (1992).
Korlaelçi, Murtaza, ğİnsan ve Sorumluluğuğ, Felsefe Dünyası, no: 34 (2001).
Korlaelçi, Murtaza, Pozitivizmin Türkiyeğye Girişi, Hece Yayınları, Ankara (2002).
Kuhn, Thomas S., The Structure of Scientific Revolutions, The University of Chicago Press, Chicago (1970).
Lange, Friedrich Albert, Materyalizmin Tarihi ve Günümüzdeki Anlamının Eleştirisi I, çev: Ahmet Arslan, Sosyal Yayınları, İstanbul (1998).
Lederman Leon-Dick Teresi, Tanrı Parçacığı, çev: Emre Kapkın, Evrim Yayınevi, İstanbul (2000).
Leibniz, Monadoloji, çev: Suut Kemal Yetkin, Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı Yayınları, İstanbul (1997).
Leibniz, Theodicy: Essays on the Goodness ofGod the Freedom of Men and the Origin ofEvil, Open Court, Chicago (1990).
Leplin, Jarrett, ğRealism and Instrumentalismğ, (ed: W. H. Newton-Smith, A Companion to the Philosophy of Science
içinde), Blackwell Publishers, Massachusetts (2001).
Lucas, Ernest, ğScience and the Bible: Are They Incompatible?ğ, Science and Christian Belief, vol: 17/2 (Ekim-2005).
MacKay, Donald, Science, Chance andProvidence, Oxford University Press, Oxford (1978).
Mackie, John, ğEvil and Omnipotenceğ, Mind, no: 64 (1995).
Malebranche, Hakikatin Araştırılması, çev: Miraç Katırcıoğlu, Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı Yayınları, İstanbul (2006).
Mandelbrot, Benoit, The Fractal Geometry ofNature, W. H. Freeman, New York (1982).
McMullin, Ernan, ğRationality and Paradigm Change in Scienceğ, (ed: Martin Curd ve J. A. Cover, Philosophy of Science içinde), W. W. Norton and Company, New York (1998).
McMullin, Ernan, ğFormalism and Ontology in Early Astronomyğ, (ed: Robert John Rusell ve diğerleri, Quantum Mechanics içinde), Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2001).
Merriam Websterğs Collegiate Dictionary, Merriam Webster, Massachusetts (1993).
Molina, Luis de, On Divine Foreknowledge, çev: Alfred J. Freddoso, Cornell University Press, Ithaca (2004).
Monod, Jacques, Rastlantı ve Zorunluluk, çev: Vehbi Hacıkadiroğlu, Dost Kitabevi, Ankara (1997).
Murphy, Nancey-George Ellis, On the Moral Nature of the Universe: Theology, Cosmology and Ethics, Fortress Press, Minneapolis (1996).
Murphy, Nancey, ğNonreductive Physicalism: Philosophical Issuesğ, (ed: Warren S. Brown, Nancey Murphy, H. Newton Malony, Whatever Happened to the Soul içinde), Fortress Press, Minneapolis (1998).
Murphy, Nancey, ğHuman Nature: Historical, Scientific and Religious Issuesğ, (Warren S. Brown, Nancey Murphy ve H. Newton Malony, Whatever Happened to the Soul? içinde), Fortress Press, Minneapolis (1998).
Murphy, Nancey, ğDivine Action in the Natural Order: Buridanğs Ass and Schrödingerğs Catğ, (ed: Robert John Russell, Nancey Murphy ve Arthur R. Peacocke, Chaos and Complexity içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2000).
Murray, Michael J., ğCoercion and the Hiddennes of Godğ, (ed: Eleonore Stump ve Michael J. Murray, Philosophy of Religion: Big Questions içinde), Blackwell Publishing, Malden (1999).
Musgrave, Alan, ğRealism versus Constructive Empricismğ, (ed: Martin Curd ve J. A. Cover, Philosophy of Science içinde), W. W. Norton and Company, New York (1998).
Nagel, Ernest, ğIssues in the Logic of Reductive Explanationsğ, (ed: Martin Curd ve J. A. Cover, Philosophy of Science içinde), W. W. Norton and Company, New York (1998).
Von Neumann, John , Mathematical Foundations of Quantum Mechanics, Princeton University Press, Princeton (1955).
Nizan, Paul, Eskiçağ Maddecileri, çev: Afşar Timuçin, Telos Yayıncılık, İstanbul (1998).
OğConnor, Timothy, ğThe Problem of Evil: Introductionğ, (ed: William Lane Craig, Philosophy of Religion içinde), Rutgers University Press, New Jersey (2002).
Oliver, Harold H., ğComplementarity of Theology and Cosmologyğ, Zygon, no: 13 (1978).
Oakes, Robert A., ğGod, Evil and Professor Rossğ, Philosophy and Phenomenological Research, vol: 35, no: 2 (Aralık-1974).
üzcan, Hanifi, ğBilgi-Obje İlişkisi Açısından İnsan Hürriyetiğ, Dokuz Eylül üniversitesi İlahiyat Fakültesi Dergisi, no: 5 (1989).
üzcan, Hanifi, Maturidide Bilgi Problemi, Marmara üniversitesi İlahiyat Vakfı Yayınları, İstanbul (1998).
üzcan, Zeki, Agustinusğta Tanrı ve Yaratma, Alfa Basım Yayım Dağıtım, İstanbul (1999).
üzcan, Zeki, Teolojik Hermenötik, Alfa Basım Yayım Dağıtım, İstan-bul (2000).
üzcan, Zeki, ğSözlükçeğ, (der: Zeki üzcan, Din Bilim Yazıları içinde), Alfa Basım Yayım Dağıtım, İstanbul (2001).
üzcan, Zeki, İndirgemecilik ve Din, Bursa (2001).
Pais, Abraham, Nielğs Bohrğs Times: In Physics, Philosophy and Polity, Clarendon Press, Oxford (1991).
Paradigma Felsefe Sözlüğü, der: Ahmet Cevizci, Paradigma Yayın-cılık, İstanbul (2005).
Parker, Barry, Kuvantumu Anlamak, çev: Elif Akın, Güncel Yayıncılık, İstanbul (2006).
Paul Drapper, ğPain and Pleasure: An Evidential Problem for Theistsğ, (ed: William Lane Craig, Philosophy of Religion içinde), Rutgers University Press, New Jersey (2002).
Peacocke, Arthur R., Theology for a Scientific Age, SCM Press, Londra (1993).
Peacocke, Arthur R., ğBiological Evolution ğ A Positive Theological Appraisalğ, (ed: Robert John Russell, William R. Stoeger ve Francisco J. Ayala, Evolutionary and Molecular Biology içinde), Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (1998).
Peacocke, Arthur R., ğGodğs Interaction with the Worldğ; (ed: Robert John Russell, Nancey Murphy ve Arthur R. Peacocke, Chaos and Complexity içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2000).
Peacocke, Arthur R., Paths from Science towards God: The End of All Our Exploring, Oneworld, Oxford (2001).
Peacocke, Arthur R., ğThe Sound of Sheer Silence: How Does God Communicate with Humanity?ğ, (ed: Robert John Russell ve diğerleri, Neuroscience and the Person içinde), Vatican Observatory Publications, Vatikan (2002).
Penrose, Roger, Fiziğin Gizemi: Kralın Yeni Usu, çev: Tekin Dereli, TüBİTAK Popüler Bilim Kitapları, Ankara (2000).
Penrose, Roger, The Road to Reality, Jonathan Cape, London (2004).
Penrose, Roger, Büyük Küçük ve İnsan Zihni, çev: Cenk Türkman, İzdüşüm Yayınları, İstanbul (2005).
Percival, Philip, ğProbabilityğ, (ed: W. H. Newton-Smith, A Companion to the Philosophy of Science içinde), Blackwell Publishers, Massachusetts (2001).
Peterson, Michael ve diğerleri, Akıl ve İnanç, çev: Rahim Acar, Küre Yayınları, İstanbul (2006).
Plantinga, Alvin, The Nature of Necessity, Oxford University Press, Oxford (1979).
Plantinga, Alvin, ğThe Probabilistic Argument from Evilğ, Philosophical Studies, no: 35 (1979).
Plantinga, Alvin ğTooley and Evil: A Replyğ, Australasian Journal of Philosophy, no: 60 (1982).
Plantinga, Alvin, ğMethodological Naturalismğ, (ed: Jitse Van Der Meer, Facets of Faith and Science içinde), University Press of America, Lanham (1996).
Plantinga, Alvin, ğOn Ockhamğs Way Outğ (ed: Eleonore Stump ve Michael J. Murray, Philosophy of Religion: Big Questions içinde), Blackwell Publishing, Malden (1999).
Platon, Phaidon, Sosyal Yayınları, İstanbul (2001).
Polkinghorne, John, Reason and Reality: The Relationship between Science and Religion, Trinity Press International, Philedelphia (1991).
Polkinghorne, John, Quarks, Chaos and Christianity, SPCK, Londra (1994).
Polkinghorne, John, Science and Christian Belief, SPCK, Londra (1994).
Polkinghorne, John, ğThe Laws of Nature and the Laws of Physicsğ, (ed: Robert John Russell, Nancey Murphy ve C. J. Isham, Quantum Cosmology and the Laws of Nature içinde) The Center for Theology and the Nautral Sciences, Berkeley (1999).
Polkinghorne, John, ğThe Metaphysics of Divine Actionğ, (ed: Robert John Russell, Nancey Murphy ve Arthur R. Peacocke, Chaos and Complexity içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2000).
Polkinghorne, John, ğPhysical Process, Quantum Events and Divine Agencyğ, (ed: Robert John Russell ve diğerleri, Quantum Mechanics içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2001).
Polkinghorne, John, Science and Theology, SPCK, Londra (2003).
Polkinghorne, John, Belief in God in an Age of Science, Yale Nota Bene, New Haven (2003).
Polkinghorne, John, ğThe Quantum Worldğ, (ed: Robert John Russell, William R. Stoeger ve George V. Coyne, Physics, Philosophy and Theology içinde), Vatican Observatory, Vatikan (2005).
Polkinghorne, John, Quantum Physics and Theology, SPCK, Londra (2007).
Pollard, William, Chance and Providence: Godğs Action in A World Governed by Scientific Law, Faber and Faber, Londra (1958).
Popper, Karl R., ğIndeterminism in Quantum Physics and in Classical Physics: Part 1″, The British Journal for the Philosophy of Science, vol:1, no:2 (Ağustos 1950).
Popper, Karl R., Conjectures and Refutations, Harper and Row, New York (1965).
Popper, Karl R., Open Universe; An Argument for Indeterminism, Routledge, Londra (1998).
Popper, Karl R., Bilimsel Araştırmanın Mantığı, çev: İlknur Aka-İbrahim Turan, Yapı Kredi Kültür Sanat Yayıncılık, İstanbul (1998).
Prigogine, Ilya-Isabelle Stengers, Kaostan Düzene, çev: Senai Demirci, İz Yayıncılık, İstanbul (1998).
Prigogine, Ilya, Kesinliklerin Sonu, çev: İbrahim şener, İzdüşüm Yayınları, İstanbul (2004).
Rae, Alastair I. M., Kuvantum Fiziği: Yanılsama Mı, Gerçek Mi?, çev: Yurdahan Güler, Evrim Yayınevi, İstanbul (1999).
Russell, Robert John, ğSpecial Providence and Genetic Mutation: A New Def ense of Theistic Evolutionğ, (ed: Robert John Russell, W. R. Stoeger ve E J. Ayala, Evolutionary and Molecular Biology: Scientific Perspectives on Divine Action içinde), Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (1998).
Russell, Robert John, ğIntroductionğ, (ed: Robert John Russell, Nancey Murphy ve C. J. Isham, Quantum Cosmology and the Laws of Nature içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (1999).
Russell, Robert John, ğIntroductionğ, (ed: Robert John Russell, Nancey Murphy ve Arthur R. Peacocke, Chaos and Complexity içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2000).
Russell, Robert John, ğDivine Action and Quantum Mechanics: A Fresh Assessmentğ, (ed: Robert John Russell ve diğerleri, Quantum Mechanics içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2001).
Sarıoğlu, Hüseyin, İbn Rüşd Felsefesi, Klasik, İstanbul (2003).
Sartre, Jean Paul, Being and Nothingness, çev: Hazel E. Barnes, Washington Square Press, New York (1993).
Saunders, Nicholas, Divine Action and Modern Science, Cambridge University Press, Cambridge (2002).
Schleiermacher, Freidrich, The Christian Faith, T. and T. Clark Publishers, Edinburgh (1999).
Schwarz, Norman, The Concept of Physical Law, Cambridge University Press, Cambridge (1998).
Searle, John, Zihnin Yeniden Keşfi, çev: Muhittin Macit, Litera Yayıncılık, İstanbul (2004).
Shimony, Abner, ğConceptual Foundations of Quantum Mechanicsğ, (ed: Paul Davies, The New Physics içinde), Cambridge University Press, Cambridge (1989).
Shimony, Abner, ğThe Reality of the Quantum Worldğ, (ed: Robert John Rusell ve diğerleri, Quantum Mechanics içinde), Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2001).
Sider, Robert, ğTertullian: On the Showsğ, Journal of Theological Studies, no: 29 (1978).
Sider, Theodore, Riddles ofExistence, (ed: Earl Conee ve Theodore Sider), Oxford University Press, Oxford (2005).
Spinoza, Tractacus Theologico-Politicus, çev: Samuel Shirley, Brill Academic Publishers, Leiden (1997).
Staley, Kevin M., ğAquinas: Compatibilist or Libertarianğ, The Saint Anselm Journal, no: 2-2 (Bahar-2005).
Stapp, Henry P., ğQuantum Nonlocality and the Description of Natureğ, (ed: James T. Cushing ve Ernan McMullin, Philosophical Consequences ofQuantum Theory içinde), University of Notre Dame Press, Notre Dame (1989).
Staune, Jean, ğOn The Edge of Physicsğ, Science and Spirit, no: 10-1 (1999).
Stoeger, William, ğEpistemological and Ontological Issues Arising from Quantum Theoryğ, (ed: Robert John Russell ve diğerleri, Quantum Mechanics içinde), Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley, (2001).
Stone, M. W. F., ğPhilosophical Theologyğ, (ed: A. C. Grayling, Philosophy 2 içinde), Oxford University Press, Oxford (1998).
Stump, Eleonore, ğThe Problem of Evilğ, Faith and Philosophy, no: 2 (Ekim-1985).
Swinburne, Richard, ğMiraclesğ, Philosophical Quarterly, no: 18 (1968).
Swinburne, Richard, The Concept of Miracle, Macmillan, Londra (1970).
Swinburne, Richard, The Existence ofGod, Clarendon Press, Oxford (1991).
Swinburne, Richard, The Evolution of the Soul, Clarendon Press, Oxford (1997).
Swinburne, Richard, Providence and the Problem of Evil, Clarendon Press, Oxford (1998).
Swinburne, Richard, Tanrı Var Mı, çev: Muhsin Akbaş, Arasta Yayınları, Bursa (2001).
Taslaman, Caner, Big Bang ve Tanrı, İstanbul Yayınevi, İstanbul (2006).
Taslaman, Caner, ğDin Felsefesi Açısından Entropi Yasasığ, Marmara üniversitesi İlahiyat Fakültesi Dergisi, No: 30 (2006).
Taslaman, Caner, ğTanrı-Evren İlişkisi ve Mucize Sorunu Açısından Determinizm, İndeterminizm ve Kuantum Teorisiğ, Marmara üniversitesi İlahiyat Fakültesi Dergisi, no: 31 (2006).
Taslaman, Caner, Evrim Teorisi, Felsefe ve Tanrı, İstanbul Yayınevi, İstanbul (2007).
Taslaman, Caner, ğBedenin ve Ruhun İki Ayrı Cevher Olup Olmadığı Sorununa Karşı Teolojik Agnostik Tavırğ, Marmara üniversitesi İlahiyat Fakültesi Dergisi, no: 33 (2007).
Taylan, Necip, İslam Düşüncesinde Din Felsefeleri, Marmara üniversitesi İlahiyat Fakültesi Vakfı Yayınları, İstanbul (1997).
Taylan, Necip, Düşünce Tarihinde Tanrı Sorunu, şehir Yayınları, İstanbul (1998).
Teller, Paul, ğRelational Holism and Quantum Mechanicsğ, The British Journal for the Philosophy of Science, vol: 37, no: 1 (Mart-1986).
The Cambridge Dictionary of Philosophy, ed: Robert Audi, Cambridge University Press, Cambridge (1985).
Tooley, M., ğAlvin Plantinga and the Argument of Evilğ, Australasian Journal of Philosophy, no: 58 (1980).
Tracy, Thomas F., ğParticular Providence and the God of the Gapsğ, (ed: Robert John Russell, Nancey Murphy ve Arthur R. Peacocke, Chaos and Complexity içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2000).
Tracy, Thomas F., ğCreation Providence and Quantum Chanceğ, (ed: Robert John Russell ve diğerleri, Quantum Mechanics içinde), The Center for Theology and the Natural Sciences, Berkeley (2001).
Turhan, Kasım, Kelam ve Felsefe Açısından İnsan Fiilleri, Marmara üniversitesi İlahiyat Fakültesi Vakfı Yayınları, İstanbul (2003).
Van Fraasen-Bas C., ğArguments Concerning Scientific Realismğ, (ed: Martin Curd ve J. A. Cover, Philosophy of Science içinde), W. W. Norton and Company, New York (1998).
Voltaire, Felsefe Sözlüğü, çev: Lütfi Ay, Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı Yayın-ları, İstanbul (2001).
Von Neumann, John, Mathematical Foundations of Quantum Mechanics, Princeton University Press, Princeton (1955).
Weinberg, Steven, Atomaltı Parçacıklar, TüBİTAK Popüler Bilim Kitapları, Ankara (2002).
Wessels, Linda, ğBellğs Theeorem: What to Give Upğ, (ed: James T. Cushing ve Ernan McMullin, Philosophical Consequences of Quantum Theory içinde), University of Notre Dame Press, Notre Dame(1989).
Westfall, Richard S., ğThe Rise of Science and the Decline of Orthodox Christianity: A Study of Kepler, Descartes, and Newtonğ, (David C. Lindberg ve Ronald L. Numbers, God and Nature içinde), University of California Press, Berkeley (1986).
Wigner, Eugene, The Scientist Speculates, Heinemann, Londra (1961).
Wiles, Maurice, Godğs Action in the World, SCM, Londra (1986).
Wilson, Catherine, The Invisible World Early Modern Philosophy and the Invention ofthe Microscope, Princeton University Press, Princeton (1995).
Wilson, Edward O., Doğanın Gizli Bahçesi, çev: Aslı Biçen, TüBİTAK Popüler Bilim Kitapları, Ankara (2000).
Wittgenstein, Ludwig, Philosophical Investigations, çev: G. E. M. Anscombe, Blackwell Publishing, New York (1997).
Wolfson, H. Austryn, Kelam Felsefeleri, çev: Kasım Turhan, Kitabevi, İstanbul (2001).
Wykstra, Stephen, ğThe Humean Obstacle to Evidential Argument from Evil: On Avoiding the Evils of ğAppearanceğ ğ, International Journal for Philosophy of Religion, no: 16 (1984).
Yavuz, Zikri, İnsan Hürriyeti Açısından Tanrığmn ün Bilgisi, Yayınlanmamış Doktora Tezi, Ankara üniversitesi Sosyal Bilimler Enstitüsü, Ankara (2006).

----------

